# My pee



## Catfish (Nov 8, 2010)

My Concord, Niagara, and Catawba is still fermenting strong. At about the 50 day mark. I just want to get my stuff in order so when it is done fermenting I will have everything I need to make my first batch of Skeeter Pee! I am using 5 gallon carboys. If I'm reading the recipe correct, I can use the mud from 1 carboy to make 5 gallons of Skeeter Pee. Is that right? 

Only bad part about this whole deal is I'm going to have to buy more carboys. But from the sounds of this stuff, it's well worth it!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 8, 2010)

Are you saying that you have been fermenting for 50 days?


----------



## Catfish (Nov 8, 2010)

I bought my juice from the vineyard, Added my sugar, and put it into a carboy with a air lock on top. It has been bubbling since then yes. About 50 days.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow! 50 days! Now that is a S L O W fermentation. Are you going with a natural fermentation, or did you use cultured yeast? Did you do a cold fermentation (below 70F)?


----------



## Catfish (Nov 8, 2010)

It has yeast in it yes. It is in my basement. It stays around 65-68 degrees. I'm not sure how cold it will get down there in the winter. I am thinking about moving it upstairs into the spare bedroom. It stays around 65-70. Good idea? I would be careful and try not to mix up the mud in the bottom of the carboys but that may be difficult.


Back to the skeeter pee....  Ill empty out my 5 gallon carboy and that slurry will be enough for 5 gallons of pee right?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 8, 2010)

Take your SG first, if your present wine is bellow 1.000 I wouldn't try it with slurry...if you look it up, there are other ways.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 8, 2010)

I think what Jeff is getting at is that you probably have enough volume of slurry, but at 50 days, there may not be as many active yeast in it. Depending on the finishing alcohol level of your current batch, some of your yeast could have died due to alcohol poisoning by this point. Making a strong starter might be a option for you. I'd suggest Premier Cuvee or EC-1118 yeast.

Good luck


----------



## Catfish (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

